# Intact penis in Sex and the City movie



## Eben'sMama

DH and I went to see the SATC movie tonight, and there's a voyeuristic scene where Samantha is watching her next-door neighbor in his outdoor shower, there's a second where there's male frontal nudity and he is *intact*. Good to see! They may have _slightly_ redeemed themselves a bit for the pro-circ "Old Dogs, New D!cks" episode...

Anyone else see the film and notice this?


----------



## perspective

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
DH and I went to see the SATC movie tonight, and there's a voyeuristic scene where Samantha is watching her next-door neighbor in his outdoor shower, there's a second where there's male frontal nudity and he is *intact*. Good to see! They may have _slightly_ redeemed themselves a bit for the pro-circ "Old Dogs, New D!cks" episode...

Anyone else see the film and notice this?

Its good to see they were better in the movie. I dont really watch the show, but I noticed they seemed to be surprisingly conservative and narrow minded in the show on a number of issues. One example was the episode where the main character dates a bi guy, yet none of them believe bi males exist and that he is "just talking a stop to gay town" (or something like that). And then to top it off, and make it even more offensive, in the end, they make him gay, as if to tell some moral about the "myths" of bisexuals.


----------



## MoonJelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
DH and I went to see the SATC movie tonight, and there's a voyeuristic scene where Samantha is watching her next-door neighbor in his outdoor shower, there's a second where there's male frontal nudity and he is *intact*. Good to see! They may have _slightly_ redeemed themselves a bit for the pro-circ "Old Dogs, New D!cks" episode...

Anyone else see the film and notice this?

I was wondering if he was or not. I couldn't tell. It was just too quick a shot. But he sounded like his native language wasn't English so it would make sense that he might be intact.


----------



## Galatea

I hate that show and refuse to watch it b/c of their trashing foreskins.


----------



## rik8144

I was going to post this! I went with 3 friends and the one I was sitting next to made a comment about the penis....I leaned over and said 'hey, that penis you liked so much was not circ'd.' (She has always said she would circ and has never been with an intact man) I hope it made an impression on her (and many others).


----------



## MommaLauraRN

I'll remember to be on the lookout for that scene. I'm having a girls night out tomorrow







I wonder what SJP's views are on circ, didn't she help produce the movie?


----------



## Eben'sMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaLauraRN* 
I'll remember to be on the lookout for that scene. I'm having a girls night out tomorrow







I wonder what SJP's views are on circ, didn't she help produce the movie?

I'm hoping that she's non-traditional in the circ sense, but she and Matthew Broderick are pretty outspoken about their cultural/religious background...that's all I'll say.


----------



## nummies

I couldn't tell if the man was circ'd or not. Too quick.

But in the scene at the rehearsal dinner, Miranda is standing next to some art work of a naked man. He is intact.

I looooooooved that movie!!


----------



## hipmummy

I saw it yesterday and he was def. Intact :his name was Dante and he was quite the specimen of a real man. With that scene and the artwork, they somewhat redeemed themselves.


----------



## MommaLauraRN

Woohoo, I'm off to see it soon...well first some Mexican food and a margarita...poor DH is at a t-ball game with both boys


----------



## intorainbowz

Dante is intact.


----------



## latinalonestar

I can't wait to see it! I'm glad they have redeemed themselves. That "Old Dogs, New Dicks" episode made me mad. I love the show, so I'm glad to hear this.


----------



## perspective

Quote:


Originally Posted by *latinalonestar* 
I can't wait to see it! I'm glad they have redeemed themselves. That "Old Dogs, New Dicks" episode made me mad. I love the show, so I'm glad to hear this.

What exactly happened in that episode that was so pro-circ?


----------



## nummies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
What exactly happened in that episode that was so pro-circ?

One of the women (Charlotte) went on a date with an intact man. She was freaked out by it. Later, they were all sitting around the coffee shop talking about how intact men looked liked shar peis (dogs with lots of wrinkles) and how they didn't like it. Miranda talked about how she would never want any son of hers being compared to a shar pei. Charlotte talked about how she din't like that the penis came with its own 'carrying case' (or something similar). Carrie talked about how she liked it "all out where she could see it." Although one of the other women (Samantha) said that she liked intact men, liked having sex with intact men because they were better lovers (they tried harder). Anyway, the guy that Charlotte dated went on to get circ'd and fell in love with his new penis and they ended it.

Sorry so long! Hope I remembered everything.


----------



## Microsoap

Gilles Marini
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1694302/

actor:
1.) Sex and the City (2008) .... Dante

In 'Harold & Kumar Escape From Guantanamo Bay', there's a close-up shot of a circumcised penis. But the actor is Middle Eastern.


----------



## jessjgh1

Ah, I wish I had known this a few nigths ago, my mom had just seen it... would have made for interesting conversation.
Although, her best friend did leave her sons intact (her sons are mid 20's), so I guess I could still bring it up.

Now you're making me want to see the movie.... althogh, honestly and sadly I ibet MOST people will miss the fact that he was intact.
After all most people _think_ that an intact penis looks so different that viewing one would cause a scene. I bet a lot of people were thinking, hmmm, nice looking, but they don't even realize why.

I hope there's some buzz started by it.... plotting the places I can post that..... hmmm.
Jessica


----------



## perspective

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nummies* 
One of the women (Charlotte) went on a date with an intact man. She was freaked out by it. Later, they were all sitting around the coffee shop talking about how intact men looked liked shar peis (dogs with lots of wrinkles) and how they didn't like it. Miranda talked about how she would never want any son of hers being compared to a shar pei. Charlotte talked about how she din't like that the penis came with its own 'carrying case' (or something similar). Carrie talked about how she liked it "all out where she could see it." Although one of the other women (Samantha) said that she liked intact men, liked having sex with intact men because they were better lovers (they tried harder). Anyway, the guy that Charlotte dated went on to get circ'd and fell in love with his new penis and they ended it.

Sorry so long! Hope I remembered everything.

For a show about four smart women living in NYC, I am surprised that time and time again how narrow minded and conservative the messages in the show tend to be.


----------

